# Looking to flavor my creamed honey!!!



## honeybeemine (Sep 28, 2018)

I've been making a lot of creamed honey and would like to start flavoring them. I've had lemon flavored creamed honey and loved it! So I tried to add some dried lemon zest and it was as lemony as the stuff I had bought. (I was once told that if I add fresh zest that I would be adding moisture to my creamed honey and then it would ferment.) I was thinking of adding lemon flavoring, but am unsure of how much to add (plus I don't really want to ruin a whole batch)?! Wondering if anyone has any pointers as to how much to add or the best flavorings to add...cinnamon...garlic...lemon??!!
I usually end up with three 8oz jars and one 4 oz.


----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

I used pure lemon oil at 5 drops per pound and it's great!


----------

